# Anna Maria Island



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Few more pictures


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That looks like great fun. I love to take my grandson fishing and go fishing with them


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Great report and pix. Glad the boys had fun. A guide who works hard to ensure his clients have a good time is what it's all about.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Tarpon have been very tough since the acid impoundment dump. 

Glad you had a good time making memories.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> Tarpon have been very tough since the acid impoundment dump.


I'm seeing a tiny fraction of the triumphant tarpon pics on social media vs previous years. Sludge water and fish kill pics seem to have taken their place. It makes me sick thinking about what's still in store for this summer.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

duppyzafari said:


> I'm seeing a tiny fraction of the triumphant tarpon pics on social media vs previous years. Sludge water and fish kill pics seem to have taken their place. It makes me sick thinking about what's still in store for this summer.


If that stuff kills the grass the food chain will be altered and the tarpon will quit showing up. The fishing pressure was so high in BG that the numbers of fish are down and the numbers in TB were skyrocketing until this mess.

Huge fish kills way up in the bay all the way to downtown.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

We've got to hope the rain is going to help here. 

I was out of Saturday early and the water looked awful.


----------

